# Can oral grapefruit seed extract cause low supply?



## slasuta (Jun 5, 2007)

My son is 6 weeks old and we have been battling thrush for a couple weeks. I am using gentian violet and GSE both topically and orally. I stopped after 5 days because I thought it was gone, but it has returned so I will do a longer course this time. Within 2 days each time my milk supply drops and I am wondering if it is the oral GSE (tablets). I have PCOS and needed domperidone with my DD for a year. This time I started it a week ago, but am needing much more than I did last pregnancy. Things had improved but have worsened again in the last 24 hours since starting GSE again. I saw a lactation consultant and a breastfeeding specialist last time, and I really do suffer from low supply. Just wondering if anyone else has noticed a drop in milk production with yeast treatment. Thanks


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Not that I know of, but thrush itself can. However, if you're noticing a dip in supply, then it's possible.

I battled thrush with ds1 and what finally rid me of it was a combination of gentian violet (both my breasts and his mouth) probiotics and using an OTC anti-fungal like Canestan. I had to wipe the cream off before nursing.

Is the thrush painful for you or your babe? If it isn't, you don't actually *have* to treat it. Have you asked your HCP about fluconazole (Diflucan)?


----------



## slasuta (Jun 5, 2007)

I was trying to avoid fluconazole because of the price, but I will be starting it this week. I've decided to stop the GSE orally because I just can't be sure the drop in supply isn't just coincidence. I thought it might be useful to see if anyone else had similar experience. Thanks for replying!


----------

